# Tour De France going to be boring..



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

after this awesome Giro, the tour is going to be boring I think.. I mean, who are the contenders, they are all killing themselves in the Giro.. Evans and Contador if I'm not mistaken are the only two not in the Giro.. So, Armstrong is getting stronger, Contador is doing hard training as well as Evans.. So, is this the top 3 for the tour? 

I don't think these guys like Sostre and co. can recover in 4 weeks, turn around and do another major grand tour.. Maybe I'm wrong, the one's in the past that did it were well.. getting some "help"..


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

I hope they all show again for the Tour. It is great to see the big boys fighting it out on the hills. Basso is still coming into form. Sastre could also be seen as still devloping form. I think it will be a battle between Contador, Basso, Sastre and Evans at the Tour. Armstrong will probably finish 4th or 5th.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

The inevitable Astana s**tshow will make it worth watching. Will they crush everyone or just implode? I'll do what I do every year...watch the end of the flat stages and lose interest by the mountains.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

OK. here is my bold prediction: Lance breaks off and forms his new team BEFORE the Tour, rather than post Tour. He takes a number of his henchman with him, weakening Contador's position. We now have the makings of a race. Don't laugh, there's still 6 weeks until the tour, and this is professional cycling. Anything can happen.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope Basso races the Tour, especially since he didn't get his goal of winning this Giro, something that is all but impossible now.

Too bad Valverde won't be there though.

I have no idea why Di Luca doesn't do the Tour.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Anyone know if VDV is going to race it or still recovering?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> I have no idea why Di Luca doesn't do the Tour.


He isn't invited.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> He isn't invited.


Oh no no, sorry I meant, like all these years actually. Not this time.

Any idea?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> OK. here is my bold prediction: Lance breaks off and forms his new team BEFORE the Tour, rather than post Tour. He takes a number of his henchman with him, weakening Contador's position. We now have the makings of a race. Don't laugh, there's still 6 weeks until the tour, and this is professional cycling. Anything can happen.



Actually Astana is going to break up right after the Giro....unless Astana can pay it's salaries to the team, the UCi will yank Astanas Protour license.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Oh no no, sorry I meant, like all these years actually. Not this time.
> 
> Any idea?


In his earliest years he was an inconsistent rider.
2004 - Doping trouble. 
2005 - He was something of a classics rider back then and people were surprised that he did well in the '05 Giro.
2006 - He participated in the '06 Tour, but retired with a urinary infection. 
2007 - More doping trouble.
2008 - LPR is a domestic team and participated in minor races.
2009 - LPR's invite to the Giro was a wild card.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I have no idea why Di Luca doesn't do the Tour.


Because his team does not get invited.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

it wont be boring. the contador-armstrong saga will be fun.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Fignon's Barber said:


> OK. here is my bold prediction: Lance breaks off and forms his new team BEFORE the Tour, rather than post Tour. He takes a number of his henchman with him, weakening Contador's position. We now have the makings of a race. Don't laugh, there's still 6 weeks until the tour, and this is professional cycling. Anything can happen.


Only one little fly in your ointment there bud!
Astana was invited to the tour. Team Trek-Livestrong was not.


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

all this talk, speculation and rumor 6 weeks prior and yet the title of the thread reads
"tdf will be boring this year"

sure


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> I hope Basso races the Tour, especially since he didn't get his goal of winning this Giro, something that is all but impossible now.
> 
> Too bad Valverde won't be there though.
> 
> I have no idea why Di Luca doesn't do the Tour.


Will Basso even be welcomed by the ASO? I think the way things stand right now, if Liquigas wants to participate at the tour, they will have to leave Basso behind.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Grand tour ending with uphill finish on Mt. Ventoux = Not boring.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

MG537 said:


> Only one little fly in your ointment there bud!
> Astana was invited to the tour. Team Trek-Livestrong was not.


my understanding is the UCI can pull the astana license and give it out to any other team that comes along...


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

weltyed said:


> my understanding is the UCI can pull the astana license and give it out to any other team that comes along...


The UCI can do what it wants, however it's the ASO holding all the cards here.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Fignon's Barber said:


> OK. here is my bold prediction: Lance breaks off and forms his new team BEFORE the Tour, rather than post Tour. He takes a number of his henchman with him, weakening Contador's position. We now have the makings of a race. Don't laugh, there's still 6 weeks until the tour, and this is professional cycling. Anything can happen.


As long as hincapie jumps the columbia ship and goes with LA, I would totally support this!


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Mosovich said:


> I mean, who are the contenders, they are all killing themselves in the Giro.. Evans and Contador if I'm not mistaken are the only two not in the Giro..


The Schleck brothers are resting up; maybe Saxo will have something up their sleeve.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> As long as hincapie jumps the columbia ship and goes with LA, I would totally support this!


Why in the world would that ever happen? GH is the senior statesman on a well-funded dream team that is racking up wins on a weekly basis. Why would he give up all that to join an LA team, only to be relegated as a servant again.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Thank You, Moonmoth, for reminding us that the Schleck bros are still around and this year they are not on Sastre's team. 

I actually enjoy the flat stages, seeing the beauty of France, watching the lesser-known guys hammer in the breaks all day, occasionally one will make it to the finish! And the sprints are fun to watch too. If Boonen's there, it's going to be battles with Cav every day.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I think this Giro has been pretty boring - it didn't feature as many mountain top finishes as in year's past, had a strange time trial that is the only stage so far that's really counted. The stage the other day was too short for big time gaps - pretty much a sleeper.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Boring?*

The camera is going to be all over Voekler everytime he pretends to be making an attack. Cue: camera moto pulls up to Voekler in his 2 min breakaway and he makes grimacing face like he is trying to deposit a brick and starts dancing all over his bike. That's exciting stuff!


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Schlecks..*

Yeah, I'd forgot about the Schlecks..  Taht should make it more interesting.. Giro hasn't been boring at all.. Any other contenders? I can't think of any right now.. Schleck's have a good chance though..


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Armstrong*



Rolando said:


> Armstrong will probably finish 4th or 5th.


Agree


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Saxo Bank is a powerhouse and they sent a shell of a crew to the Giro. There will be plenty to watch the tour for.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Basso isn't doing the Tour. Nibali and Kreuziger for Liquigas are.

I wonder how much Sastre and Menchov have baked themselves at this Giro and thus compromised their TdF prospects? This has been the hardest Giro they've ever ridden, no doubt. We shall see in July.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

moonmoth said:


> Why in the world would that ever happen? GH is the senior statesman on a well-funded dream team that is racking up wins on a weekly basis. Why would he give up all that to join an LA team, only to be relegated as a servant again.


Yep, George put in his time. I don't see him leaving Columbia.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mosovich said:


> Yeah, I'd forgot about the Schlecks..  Taht should make it more interesting.. Giro hasn't been boring at all.. Any other contenders? I can't think of any right now.. Schleck's have a good chance though..


Good chance only if they can time trial well enough.

The Tour can't be won by a pure climber, unless of course, he takes minutes on the climb and doesn't blow up such that he finishes close on the subsequent days.

Pretty unlikely for the brothers though.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

dagger said:


> The camera is going to be all over Voekler everytime he pretends to be making an attack. Cue: camera moto pulls up to Voekler in his 2 min breakaway and he makes grimacing face like he is trying to deposit a brick and starts dancing all over his bike. That's exciting stuff!


Yeah, but if he succeeds just once he can be on the cover of L'Equipe for an entire month.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Yeah, but if he succeeds just once he can be on the cover of L'Equipe for an entire *decade*.


fixed it for you


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

moonmoth said:


> Why in the world would that ever happen? GH is the senior statesman on a well-funded dream team that is racking up wins on a weekly basis. Why would he give up all that to join an LA team, only to be relegated as a servant again.


Sorry if you thought I was serious, 'tis only wishful thinking~


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

didnt devolder have a crack last year at gc. i rate him around nibaldi (sp?) so for me a b chance but a good rider all the same. the tour will be great its always great, the best race of the year not for me but i still love it.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

MG537 said:


> Only one little fly in your ointment there bud!
> Astana was invited to the tour. Team Trek-Livestrong was not.



Ease up there, big hitter. The comment was made tongue in cheek to illustrate that anything can happen in pro cycling, and events that may seem boring can take very entertaining twists.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

slowdave said:


> didnt devolder have a crack last year at gc. i rate him around nibaldi (sp?) so for me a b chance but a good rider all the same. the tour will be great its always great, the best race of the year not for me but i still love it.


It's Vicenzo Nibali. Not Nibaldi 

Let's see:

Lance Armstrong, Alberto Contador, Frank & Andy Schleck, Stijn Devolder, Vicenzo Nibali, Roman Kreuzeiger, Efimkin (both?), Lövkist, Mick Rogers, Denis Menchov, Carlos Sastre, Andreas Klöden, Levi Leipheimer, Christopher Horner, Yaroslav Popovych, maybe Alejandro Valverde?, Cadel Evans, Marzo Bruseghin? and...... 


Looks interesting to me.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> I hope Basso races the Tour, especially since he didn't get his goal of winning this Giro, something that is all but impossible now.
> 
> Too bad Valverde won't be there though.
> 
> I have no idea why Di Luca doesn't do the Tour.


Basso has muscled up and put on some mass now that he is older. I don't know if he can win a a GT, maybe the Giro will help him.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> It's Vicenzo Nibali. Not Nibaldi
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...


Don't forget Vino and Kash. Astana's putting the band back together.  

All we need is Ullrich, Landis, Heras, and Rasmussen and we're in business.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dont forgot the sprinters, very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

gh1 said:


> Dont forgot the sprinters, very enjoyable to watch.


McEwen is out for sure. Boonen very unlikely to be invited due to his continual snorting of powder problem. Freire hopefully doesn't have something happen to him, as he's been plagued with bad fortune.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Rolando said:


> I hope they all show again for the Tour. It is great to see the big boys fighting it out on the hills. Basso is still coming into form. Sastre could also be seen as still devloping form. I think it will be a battle between Contador, Basso, Sastre and Evans at the Tour. Armstrong will probably finish 4th or 5th.



Basso won't be there.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Marc said:


> Actually Astana is going to break up right after the Giro....unless Astana can pay it's salaries to the team, the UCi will yank Astanas Protour license.



They got an extension.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I hope Basso races the Tour, especially since he didn't get his goal of winning this Giro, something that is all but impossible now.



No Tour for Basso... He's going for the Vuelta win sans Contador.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

MG537 said:


> Will Basso even be welcomed by the ASO? I think the way things stand right now, if Liquigas wants to participate at the tour, they will have to leave Basso behind.



Maybe next year.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Armstrong has been the carrot, and everyone has taken the bait by doing the Giro, leaving Contador (Astanas/new branded team leader and champ for the tour to walk it  )
Armstrong signed up for the Giro and everyone (tour contenders) buzzed around it like sh*t

ha ha!..contador is laughing all the way to the tour now, with most favourites 'worn out' by the giro :lol:
Nice theory eh? - but Im sure 5 weeks recovery/build is plenty to get back into shape for a grand tour...its AMAZING what falacious reasoning people believe when LA is involved.
Lance doesnt do the giro..we dont do the giro (other contenders for the tour)
Lance does the giro..well then it actually must be ok to do the giro (other contenders for the tour)


----------



## peter1 (Apr 10, 2002)

I actually have been less excited by the Giro than I was before it. The "queen" stage disintegrated, the uphill time trial didn't produce the huge gaps that were predicted, and Menchov is going to win in Indurain fashion. (following wheels, crushing in TTs; not that there's anything wrong with that). With the exception of Sastre, I haven't seen any really electrifying rides. Though my 3 year old son loves saying "Danilo Di Luca!"

As for the Tour: yes, the Astana drama will make it inherently interesting. I've watched LA pretty closely, and while it's impressive that he's in the top 10 percent of the peloton after 3 years off, he's lost some top end. I know he professes to be using the Giro for training, but I didn't even see a flash of the rider he was 10 years ago. 

If Saxo puts together a killer team, which I think Riis will, one of the Schlecks will give Contador a run for his money. Sastre could sneak onto the podium, but is Cervelo really strong enough to keep him sheltered until the steepest steeps? And, of course, there's always the sleeper like Vdv who elevates their game (hopefully naturally...)

Finally, there's the "Who's gonna get caught doping?" suspense. All in all, not boring...


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Who cares who's riding it? The tour is boring because the courses are boring. How many years can you watch them go up the same climbs and through the same towns, and in the last decade race every stage with the same controlled tactics?

All you had to do was look at the scenery of today's Giro stage (19) to realize the Tour ain't got nothin.


----------



## irongustavius (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Rogers. Hot tip.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

*It's The Pinnacle Of The Year*

Come on now, it's still THE TOUR. The Grand daddy of 'em all. The Big Show. The Big Dance. The debacle, the zoo, the "charlie foxtrot", the greatest show on earth. It's July, what else is there? Regardless of the circumstances and the disappointments with doping the past decade, we keep on returning to watch, to talk about, to predict, to pontificate, to theorize, to second guess, to arm chair quarterback, to chastise and to praise. It is, Le Tour. Nothing else matters.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

ASO should invite LPR to the Tour as a wild-card. Di Luca is one of the exciting riders to watch bar-none, and Petacchi is one of the only men capable of beating Cavendish. I am looking forward to watching the Schleck brothers, but I predict the Tour will be a snoozefest compared to the GIRO. And I hope Contador bails the "F" ought of Astana come Sunday.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the tour will be anything but boring. youre outta your mind. if you can't find intrigue and suspense in each and every tour, and constantly look to past events as a gauge as to whether the present race is exciting enough for you, then you should just pop the 89 tour in your vcr, hit repeat and enjoy yourself.


----------

